# My U litter pup!



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Here she is!!! 

Upriya Vom HausReid "Zeppelin"


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cute! So what do you think of her so far?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

She is great! Very toy and food motivated, and off the charts in the smarts department! (of course I may be a little biased!) She was ringing the cow bells to go out after the first day, and has the sit down (and a very fast one). She has had a few pee accidents, but that has only happened once today when I wasn't watching and had her in the kitchen too long. She only whimpered for 7 min. the first night, and sleeps in the crate great now. She has a very wild side, but can be very sweet too!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

there was a mix up she was actually supposed to come to Ferrum... sorry


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

bcannie, she is adorable! Congrats! I know you were looking forward to getting her. You have to keep us updated though.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Very, very cute and I absolutely love the name!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so happy for you. However, do not expect that rug to remain that free of dog hair for very long!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks all....2Sable... she fits the name if you are old enough to know the band Led Zeppelin... sometimes loud, sometimes intense, and very sweet inbetween! And just like the Zeppelin balloon, a little big for her britches if you know what I mean!! Priya means beloved.

We are working on the stiking python attack when she gets wild. She was getting to where she would "leave it" and I could re direct her bites fairly well. Now she has started the "lunge, attack, and back off" when she gets excited. I don't want to put her in the crate, because right now she likes it and don't want to use it as punishment, although we have used it for nice time outs.

Does anyone have advice on what to do "in the moment"? If we turn or backs and try to ignore her she bites the back of our legs. Typical puppy I know, but I want to deal with it in a positive manner.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

She's soooo cute!!!!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: bcannieThanks all....2Sable... she fits the name if you are old enough to know the band Led Zeppelin... sometimes loud, sometimes intense, and very sweet inbetween! And just like the Zeppelin balloon, a little big for her britches if you know what I mean!! Priya means beloved.


Maybe not quite old enough, but my parents made sure I got a good music education lol! Sounds like it is the perfect name for her - Congrats on the new pup


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bcannieThanks all....2Sable... she fits the name if you are old enough to know the band Led Zeppelin... sometimes loud, sometimes intense, and very sweet inbetween! And just like the Zeppelin balloon, a little big for her britches if you know what I mean!! Priya means beloved.
> 
> We are working on the stiking python attack when she gets wild. She was getting to where she would "leave it" and I could re direct her bites fairly well. Now she has started the "lunge, attack, and back off" when she gets excited. I don't want to put her in the crate, because right now she likes it and don't want to use it as punishment, although we have used it for nice time outs.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on what to do "in the moment"? If we turn or backs and try to ignore her she bites the back of our legs. Typical puppy I know, but I want to deal with it in a positive manner.


Yea, but I bet part of you is really proud of her when she bites!!! Admit it!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Jason, maybe just a little....


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Goodness, she is SUCH a cutie!! I don't remember Trent ever being that small (or cute!). 



> Originally Posted By: bcannieShe is great! Very toy and food motivated, and off the charts in the smarts department! (of course I may be a little biased!)
> 
> She *has a very wild side*, but can be very sweet too!


LOL Sounds like Trent!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

BTW, I've seen pics of Trent and he WAS that cute! I'm hoping she takes after big brother!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe you need a bite suit?? 

BTW is Ray still letting you name the dog? I ask because I have a slew of names handy this time.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Middle, I wish I would have talked to you last week on the names... U is hard. But we settled on Upriya Vom HauseReid, call name Zeppelin.

And I'm thinking a bite suit would be great!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, the "V"s just came to me. With luck other people won't have taken my favorites. I do a lot with place names because I'm rather unimaginative. I like Upriya. If I had ended up with a "U" pup I had been thinking "U Momma..." or a "Y" would have been "Yo Momma..." BTE's call name was "Utah" It lead to some confusion when a neighbor would start a conversation "I understand Utah has a problem..." and they would be referring to the neighboring state (Utah) rather than my dog. She had a horrid registered name (she was not a Ray dog - I got her from Murray Utah) which didn't suit her at all.

You have a real cutie there and I think her name is just fine. On her call name - have you considered that a Zeppelin is a bag of gas???







Hey - I do like both her call name and her registered name - I just had to give you some crap.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha Ha.... Priya means beloved, which we could fall back on. I guess Zeppelin is one of those names that alot of people won't like, but then it won't be overused!! It does seem to fit her though! What V names have you come up with? I saw a V litter pup being picked up yesterday!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

BTW, you are SO brave to fly home with the pup as carry-on!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The v litter pups are going home already? 

I like Zeppelin. Zep has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Jason, I think just the first two. Ray seems to like them to go home any time after the 49 day - think he mentioned 7 - 8 weeks. But not if they are flying.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Jason, you must be getting excited for YOUR new arrival. Do you have YOUR bite suit out yet?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Two more weeks for me.

The funny thing is I got bit really hard for the first time last week. It was at flyball with my corgi jack russell. She flew down the lane at 60 miles/hour, went for the tug, lunged, missed, and bit my hand. Of course, I screamed like a little girl. Everyone joked that I should look into wearing some protection next time because I've the pain threshold of a kitten.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Just saw you are naming your dog Ike. I like it!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Middle, you are over your PM limit! 

Just wanted to let you know, forgot to tell you Ray does want you to come up with the V name. I think he is tired of that after so many litters! I emailed a list of my favorites to Jennifer and she would tell me what was available. Two of my favorites were being used. I hope yours aren't!









Will you be staying in Oregon before you fly back home?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks. I'll clear my mail box. I'll be visiting in Oregon - Salem, Bend and Portland - before coming back so the pup will be 9 weeks when we leave. 

Things in my house are chaos - I've got to decide whether or not to euthanize my ancient mare today. I would like to drive down to see her to make up my mind but I have to do some stuff here. My carry-on isn't big enough to fit the pet carrier so I'll have to return it and get one out there. (That's the way my planning has been going!) - I've got to get that puppy! I guess I can wait a couple of weeks and have her flown into Dallas Ft Worth and drive down to get her........ @#$!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your mare.


----------



## nickiandbill (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats! She is adorable, but then I am totally biased since I have a full sister from the Q litter. We named her Ulla, which at the time I was thinking would be a good U name. Enjoy her small size while you can!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

nickiandbill... Thanks! I loved the name Ulla, but knew you had used it!!! Trent's mom has been keeping me updated! I would love pics (both puppy and current) of Ulla to compare!! Xena from same litter as Zeppelin has a pic also.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Isn't it time for a new portrait of Priya? or Zeppy?


----------

